# My rat ate a ladybug...



## Jacknoliver (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok, my one year old rat just ate a lady bug. I heard that lady bugs can create poison as a defense mechanism against predator insects. But as for my rat, will he be alright?


----------



## Jacknoliver (Jan 3, 2014)

And now he nibbled on a candle tart.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

He'll be fine. =)


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Poor Lady Bug


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Poor lady bug! I think he'll be okay. I don't think the poison is concentrated enough for it to really effect him. If you notice any unusual behaviour though, take him to the vet!


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Mmmm...protein.


----------

